
Microsoft finds underwater datacenters are reliable, practical, and sustainable - segfaultbuserr
https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/project-natick-underwater-datacenter/
======
aaron695
"The team hypothesized that a sealed container on the ocean floor could
provide ways to improve the overall reliability of datacenters. On land,
corrosion from oxygen and humidity, temperature fluctuations and bumps and
jostles from people who replace broken components are all variables that can
contribute to equipment failure."

None of this have anything to do with being underwater except perhaps
temperature fluctuations.

Temperature fluctuations should be easy to manage on land without using
energy, you can just run them as hot since no-one goes inside.

> Microsoft finds underwater datacenters are reliable, practical and use
> energy sustainably

Given a stack of money why wouldn't this be possible? This says nothing.

